# RV Security & blindspot assist opinions please



## cody pruitt (Mar 17, 2018)

I'll start this thread off with saying I believe the Owl Eye 360 is an excellent way to monitor your surroundings while driving and staying safe while adding some security. I'm very impressed and recommend it. 

https://www.amazon.com/OWLEYE-degree-Vehicle-Surround-Monitoring/dp/B079GJ1585





Anyone care to comment or talk about your favorite security or driving aid?


----------

